# 54cm Z25 too small for me?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Local bike shop has a pretty good deal on a Z25 but it's a 54cm. They say it fits me. But they also say a 56cm AR4 fits me as well as a 56cm Madone. They've not measured me in any way nor analyzed me on the bike other than looking out while I rode or having me stand over the bikes and lift up.

I'm about 5'10", 160lbs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Local bike shop has a pretty good deal on a Z25 but it's a 54cm. They say it fits me. But they also say a 56cm AR4 fits me as well as a 56cm Madone. They've not measured me in any way nor analyzed me on the bike other than looking out while I rode or having me stand over the bikes and lift up.
> 
> I'm about 5'10", 160lbs.


From what you've offered I'd catagorize this shop as substandard, at least by my standards.

In regards to fit issues, proportions matter more than height, but there are other considerations as well, such as the riders overall fitness and previous cycling experience. All that given, you can't be reliably sized over the internet. 

I suggest you either find another Felt dealer or broaden your search a little. It's as important to shop for a reputable bike shop as it is to shop for bikes, and it appears that your search for that reputable shop is ongoing.

If however, you're stuck on the Felt and there are no other shops around, ask that they order a Z25 in a 56cm so that you can be sized to it. That way you can compare the differences of the two sizes. This is still not the ideal for determining fit, but will at least give you a basis for comparison.

IMO if they're not willing to accomodate this request, I'd put them in the category of simply being in the business of selling what's in stock, and close enough (for fit) is good enough for them.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> From what you've offered I'd catagorize this shop as substandard, at least by my standards.


Thank you. it is what it is. We have 10 shops that sell Felt, 9 listed as 'performance', but only 2 that stock anything above an F95. Most are hockey or ski shops that sell bikes on the side. The better Felt shop is actually a triathlon place on the other side of town from me so about a 90 minute drive each way.

Ordering one in wouldn't work in this case because they don't make the Z25 anymore and part of the appeal is the clearance price of last years model.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Thank you. it is what it is. We have 10 shops that sell Felt, 9 listed as 'performance', but only 2 that stock anything above an F95. Most are hockey or ski shops that sell bikes on the side. The better Felt shop is actually a triathlon place on the other side of town from me so about a 90 minute drive each way.
> 
> Ordering one in wouldn't work in this case because they don't make the Z25 anymore and part of the appeal is the clearance price of last years model.


Last time I was shopping for a bike I drove 5 hours round trip to test ride two bikes, so 90 minutes doesn't sound bad to me. 

You're in a tough position, but it might be worth a try to ask the better shop to try to locate a Z25 for you. Also, considering the price range you're in and how well the Z25 was spec'd, there might be a comparable model currently available. But admittedly, I'm not that familiar with the Z series.

Lastly, there are other brands/ models with similar geo to that bike, so broadening your search might yield some better results as well.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Lastly, there are other brands/ models with similar geo to that bike, so broadening your search might yield some better results as well.


I'd appreciate any recommendations. The kind of top bike shop in the area recommended an Orbea Orca, Colnago EPS, Colnago C50, or Scott CR1. I'm looking for good performance but don't want my brains beat out of me with every bump. They also spent a long time figuring out the right sizes, which varied some by bike. Their bikes are also $1000 or more than the Z25.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

InfiniteLoop said:


> I'd appreciate any recommendations. The kind of top bike shop in the area recommended an Orbea Orca, Colnago EPS, Colnago C50, or Scott CR1. I'm looking for good performance but don't want my brains beat out of me with every bump. They also spent a long time figuring out the right sizes, which varied some by bike. Their bikes are also $1000 or more than the Z25.


Without knowing your riding experiences, fitness level, type(s) of riding you want to do, goals, it's difficult to pin down the best choices as I and other forum members may see it. But if the Felt Z series geometry is to your liking in position, ride and handling, then I would suggest bikes like the C'dale Synapse, Jamis Endura, Specialized Roubaix and Giant Defy. There are others, but these come to mind because there are CF offerings in the general price range (I think) you're in.

I don't have any firsthand experiences with any of the bikes you listed, but IMO the Scott isn't going to have the attributes that the Z has (as in, more aggressive ride/ fit) and Colnago's are nice, but not cheap. Orbea has a pretty good rep, but not a broad selection of models.

If I've helped here, that's great, but I would suggest you start a thread in the bikes/ forks section offering some specifics like I mentioned above and ask for input/ suggestions. Invariably members recommend what they ride, but if you sift through some of that people do offer some helpful thoughts/ info.


----------



## Bike Flyer (Jul 28, 2008)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Local bike shop has a pretty good deal on a Z25 but it's a 54cm. They say it fits me. But they also say a 56cm AR4 fits me as well as a 56cm Madone. They've not measured me in any way nor analyzed me on the bike other than looking out while I rode or having me stand over the bikes and lift up.
> 
> I'm about 5'10", 160lbs.


I drove 2 plus hours to a shop that had a several size Z frames even though there was a Felt dealer in town with limited stock. Rode several size Zs around the shops 3 mile loop to figure which one worked for me. Take the time to get the bike that fits you. At 6' I went with a 58cm Z25.


----------



## mtb4 (Apr 2, 2008)

InfiniteLoop said:


> Local bike shop has a pretty good deal on a Z25 but it's a 54cm. They say it fits me. But they also say a 56cm AR4 fits me as well as a 56cm Madone. They've not measured me in any way nor analyzed me on the bike other than looking out while I rode or having me stand over the bikes and lift up.
> 
> I'm about 5'10", 160lbs.



I'm the same height with a 32" inseam and recently purchased a felt F2SL 56cm with a 100mm stem.....for what it's worth I don't think I could ride the 54cm without feeling jammed up....that being said I'm very aware of some folks on race teams who are in the drops more often than not which prefer the smaller geometry with longer stems...


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank You PJ and others. I'll post something on the frames/forks forum.


----------

